# Another week, another several mailboxes to destroy



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Another 4 mailboxes are going down!

0310 2010 0000 3640 9858
0310 2010 0000 3640 9827
0310 2010 0000 3640 9810
0310 2010 0000 3640 9803

Equal mix of llamas and new guys this time.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh the madness!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Atta boy, fish!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Way to go Dan. Keep up the good work destroying mailboxes. Especially the llama ones.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aahhhh - the slippery slope of bombing!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh spiffy....another underwater attack from Danfish....we finally get that wet llama smell out of the Boardroom and now he's at it again.

curse you,Dan


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan means business! good job Dan:first:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I have not been swiming around the bomb forum enough...this new shark guy is blowing up llamas...i have not even heard of the llamas yet forget the guy trying to take them out!!:dunno:

WTG guys really throwing some damage around!:biggrin1:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you might know us by our official moniker of the Zilla Killas,Sir.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you might know us by our official moniker of the Zilla Killas,Sir.


AAHHHH...Yes! With Kipp and that great video of Ron...I love that thing!!! OK OK Carry on...but is Zilla really that bad???:tape2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmm a non affiliated bomber attacking established crazies...you got some cojonas sir, yes some big cojonas indeed.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bwaaahahahaha.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> we finally get that wet llama smell out of the Boardroom


A terrible, terrible smell...

Try waiting while 6 llamas all file through your one bathroom for showers in the morning...

Way to go Dan


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> A terrible, terrible smell...
> 
> Try waiting while 6 llamas all file through your one bathroom for showers in the morning...
> 
> Way to go Dan


I can imagine it must be tough....must be hell if more than one of them has to use the bathroom at the same time...

BTW....WB,David....how was the wedding?.....did you win any money in Vegas?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Aahhhh - the slippery slope of bombing!!


Looks like we have another new bomber that missed the slippery slope and went straight to the cliff. Way to go Danfish!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Under the sea... under the sea.... it's always better, down where it's wetter, under the sea!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Under the sea... under the sea.... it's always better, down where it's wetter, under the sea!


*Brain:* I can't believe you just quoted the little mermaid.

*Pinky:* Narf! Les poissons, Les poissons, how I love les poissons, love to chop and to serve little fish....

*Brain:* Oh, I guess it's ok in a Danfish thread then...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn it, probably going to have Under the Sea stuck in my head for the rest of the day now. Let's review the rules as stated my master of the underwater, Danfish. Songs from Disney movies...bad (though Little Mermaid was probably my favorite movie when it came out and I was 6 I believe lol) pictures of non animated hot mermaids...good. Very, very good.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Just checked, looks like great minds think alike for at least one NP today.....

*Pinky:* Somebody's toast...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Just checked, looks like great minds think alike for at least one NP today.....
> 
> *Pinky:* Somebody's toast...


Nothing better than a new guy's mailbox getting cluster bombed.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

no Disney songs,huh?...not a problem.

"Oh,the shark has....pretty teeth,Dear....and he shows 'em....pearly white."

better?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> no Disney songs,huh?...not a problem.
> 
> "Oh,the shark has....pretty teeth,Dear....and he shows 'em....pearly white."
> 
> better?


Better only because I have no idea what that song is. A quick Google search of the lyrics tells me it's Frank Sinatra. Better than Disney for sure but I'm more of a Metallica guy myself.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

All bombs show either delivered or out for delivery. Not bad for 2 of them going to the west coast!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

damn you fish. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Might as well close the week out with another one
0310 2010 0000 3641 3473


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

"fins to the left, fins to the right"


----------

